# Let's see some Southern Blackmouth Cur pics



## dawg2

I like to see the SBMC dogs out there.  Post up some pics if you have one.  Mine is below.


----------



## Jester896

good lookin dawg

here are a couple of a Carnathan/Ladner...surely he would qualify for a SBMC...he is dehydrated in these pictures...I will take some more tonight when I feed up and add it...he is 5 or 6 mo now


----------



## caughthog1

Best dog I have ever owned. She was purebred BMC she passed last year RIP Shy girl


----------



## dawg2

caughthog1 said:


> Best dog I have ever owned. She was purebred BMC she passed last year RIP Shy girl



Sorry about your loss, good looking dog!


----------



## johnf

this is a pic of butter grade bmc heavy ladner.lost her this  summer to a boar hog.she is greatly missed.


----------



## Jester896

great lookin dog johnf...yours too caughthog1
lost my Foundation dog earlier this year


----------



## dawg2

johnf said:


> this is a pic of butter grade bmc heavy ladner.lost her this  summer to a boar hog.she is greatly missed.



She's a good looking cur, very nice.  Sorry about your loss too.


----------



## shawnkayden2006

Here is our Ladner Black Mouth, Rayne.


----------



## Ranger

*Shelly*

Little over a year old, small dog with alot of spunk.


----------



## dawg2

Ranger said:


> Little over a year old, small dog with alot of spunk.



I noticed it looks like yours digs.  Mine won't dig a hole unless you tell him to get something.


----------



## caughthog1

Great lookin dogs fella!!! I've always loved a yella dog whether it was a BMC or a FL Cur. It seems most of these BMC's are pretty rough seems they dont last to long. Mine was about 40lbs and thought she was about 80lbs shes greatly missed.


----------



## Jester896

caughthog1 said:


> Mine was about 40lbs and thought she was about 80lbs.



that might be considered heart

that backwards dog is a good one


----------



## Jester896

Ranger said:


> Little over a year old, small dog with alot of spunk.



that looks like one of those Mears dogs from the Foundation Line BMCs


----------



## shawnkayden2006

Jester896 said:


> that looks like one of those Mears dogs from the Foundation Line BMCs



You have met her before...lol.


----------



## Jester896

no it aint...is it...good one there Ranger


----------



## Ranger

Thanks I'm proud of her


----------



## RabbitJones

This Sissy, she is 2 yrs old and not afraid of anything. Loves to hunt and would move in the house if she had her way.


----------



## dawg2

RabbitJones said:


> This Sissy, she is 2 yrs old and not afraid of anything. Loves to hunt and would move in the house if she had her way.


I can relate.  Ours loves the kids and is EXTREMELY protective of them, but fears nothing.  It always ends poorly if anyone brings another dog and they "try" to be dominant with him.


----------



## shawnkayden2006

Rabbit Jones:  great looking Black Mouth.


----------



## RabbitJones

Thanks, have 2  more BMC but pics are to large to upload, will try later.


----------



## Jester896

RabbitJones said:


> This Sissy, she is 2 yrs old and not afraid of anything. Loves to hunt and would move in the house if she had her way.



that's what I'm talkin about...a muddyed up dog with a tracking collar posin for pics...good lookin dog Rabbit


----------



## baydog

*buster and jade*

my young dogs


----------



## Jester896

dang another backards dog
good looking dog baydog


----------



## shawnkayden2006

Great looking dog Jason.


----------



## hog head

*my black mouth & her pups*

pups born aug.28 full black mouth mother is ladner father came from michelle mears old lines


----------



## Jester896

hog head said:


> pups born aug.28 full black mouth mother is ladner father came from michelle mears old lines


----------



## hog head

*6 mounth old pup*

he does real good startin 2 hunt on his own


----------



## hogrunner

Baydog, is that Cowboy's?  Dang she got some legs!!


----------



## baydog

thats her


----------



## trlang65

*critter*

got critter peanut and boozer


----------



## Kicking Bird

You all got some Beautiful Southern Blackmouth Cur's and Thank's to everyone who shared there picture's,

Great picture's trlang65 I really like your Hog Dawg Pack  Critter Peanut and Boozer are some fine looken Dawg's,

Bay Dog them are some real NICE young Dawg's !

Robert Jones Sissy Is a Beauty, I can see the Fire In her eye's !


----------



## Kicking Bird

A well Bred Southern Blackmouth Cur has to be one of the BEST all around Hnuting Dawg/Road Dawg a Hunter could have, I like the different Line's from around the Country the Ladner Line & Weatherfords Ben Line and Carnathans Bruno Bred Dawg's and the Red Line's from Alabama & Florida & Tenn., And some Beautiful Dawg's coming out of Louisiana, There aint to many Breeder's In Nebraska that I know of there are some good Line's In Missouri I know of, I need to save up my Green Stamps and make me a road trip one of these Day's and get me a well Bred Pup ! Does anyone know who's Blackmouth Cur this on the front cover of Full Cry ? It sure Is a Fine looken Dawg,







I found this Web-Site with some great Blackmouth Cur Info. and picture's, With a Beautiful picture of Weatherfords Ben, Here's the Link http://www.moserart.com/blackmouth2.html

Does anyone have any JD Howard Bred Blackmouth Cur's ? I dont think I've ever seen Dawg's from that Line out of Alabama,


----------



## dawg2

Kicking Bird said:


> A well Bred Southern Blackmouth Cur has to be one of the BEST all around Hnuting Dawg/Road Dawg a Hunter could have, I like the different Line's from around the Country the Ladner Line & Weatherfords Ben Line and Carnathans Bruno Bred Dawg's and the Red Line's from Alabama & Florida & Tenn., And some Beautiful Dawg's coming out of Louisiana, There aint to many Breeder's In Nebraska that I know of there are some good Line's In Missouri I know of, I need to save up my Green Stamps and make me a road trip one of these Day's and get me a well Bred Pup ! Does anyone know who's Blackmouth Cur this on the front cover of Full Cry ? It sure Is a Fine looken Dawg,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this Web-Site with some great Blackmouth Cur Info. and picture's, With a Beautiful picture of Weatherfords Ben, Here's the Link http://www.moserart.com/blackmouth2.html
> 
> Does anyone have any JD Howard Bred Blackmouth Cur's ? I dont think I've ever seen Dawg's from that Line out of Alabama,



Mine is a Weatherford Ben / Winchester.

Never seen any JD Howards.  Any pics?


----------



## Jester896

dawg2 said:


> Mine is a Weatherford Ben / Winchester.



The dog I lost...his sire was from Ben's Winchester with Ben's Georgia Girl and the dam has hogrunner's Cowboy on the top and bottom of her.  He was well on his way to becoming a fine dog I think.


----------



## Kicking Bird

dawg2 said:


> Mine is a Weatherford Ben / Winchester.
> 
> Never seen any JD Howards.  Any pics?



I really like the look's of your Southern Blackmouth Cur Dawg2, Sure Is a fine looken Dawg !


----------



## hogrunner

*Living Legend!*

This is Okefenokee Cowboy, Dad was Rathke's Reno and Mom was TLS Delight, Grandad was Weatherford's Ben.  Almost 12 and has cataracts in both eyes but still will find and bay em!


----------



## Jester896

hogrunner said:


> This is Okefenokee Cowboy, Dad was Rathke's Reno and Mom was TLS Delight, Grandad was Weatherford's Ben.  Almost 12 and has cataracts in both eyes but still will find and bay em!


----------



## wildhogs2000

These Black Mouths can be a little to ruff but has a ton of hunt and drive in them!


----------

